# Previsão para o Verão



## xicovsky (15 Jun 2007 às 09:56)

Como acham que vai ser o Verão em relação a temperatura e precipitação?


----------



## TigoStreets (6 Jul 2007 às 02:37)

Bem, pela tendência dos últimos anos, e segundo as últimas previsões, parece-me que será um Verão com temperaturas mais elevadas que o normal, e precipitação inferior ao normal, se bem que quanto à precipitação tenho as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2007 às 08:12)

TigoStreets disse:


> Bem, pela tendência dos últimos anos, e segundo as últimas previsões, parece-me que será um Verão com temperaturas mais elevadas que o normal, e precipitação inferior ao normal, se bem que quanto à precipitação tenho as minhas dúvidas.



Olá TigoStreets, benvindo ao Forum. Se quiseres apresenta-te aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=39


----------



## bluejay (6 Jul 2007 às 10:03)

Julgo que irá ser um verão com temperaturas baixas. Vai ser um verão bem fresquinho.


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 10:16)

bluejay disse:


> Julgo que irá ser um verão com temperaturas baixas. Vai ser um verão bem fresquinho.



Penso que não, o Verão penso que será bem quente, os meses de Julho, Agosto e Setembro costumam ser os mais quentes. E inicíos de Julho já começou a aquecer, e arder infelizmente...


----------



## migueltrovoada (7 Jul 2007 às 12:51)

xicovsky disse:


> Como acham que vai ser o Verão em relação a temperatura e precipitação?



Ola boa tarde,acho que vamos ter um verão bem quente mas temos ter atenção às tempestades tropicais,provavelmente vamos ser visitados mto em breve por esses fenómenos atmosféricos que são bem perigosos.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

Olá

Bem, parece que as previsões, até agora, estão a falhar! Felizmente. 
Parece que o verão vai ser fresco e seco, do tipo californiano (para mim o melhor tipo de clima), mas... isto da metereologia é muito imprevisível. Ao contrário da California, temos mesmo a sul a grande massa do continente africano. Esperemos que não haja temperaturas da ordem dos 45º C.


----------



## bluejay (10 Jul 2007 às 09:18)

Nem todas estão a falhar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2007 às 12:11)

Boas,
Até agora parece que o Verão está a ser um pouco mais fresco do que em igual período do ano passado. Todavia, penso que isso não será uma garantia absoluta de que ele será fresco.
Penso, essencialmente, que tenderá a haver instabilidade na temperatura, com descidas e subidas bruscas a acontecerem com alguma frequência, o que não acontecia tanto anteriormente.
Quanto a records de temperatura máxima, eles podem ser atingidos até Setembro, por isso penso que ainda não podemos especular muito acerca das temperaturas para este Verão (não esquecer o dia 04/09/2006, que foi quando foi batida a temperatura máxima do ano passado de *42,1 ºC*).


----------

